# AG HD wax Vs Auto Finesse Desire



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Managed to get a free sample of Desire before Christmas so have decided to conduct a little test against my current wax AG HD.

First up I need a test panel



















Corrected with 105



















Refined with 205





































The Test










Autoglym beading



















Desire beading



















Here is where the panel will stay exposed to the elements.....










.... 1 month later










Autoglym beading



















Desire beading



















Comparison










Not much between them at the moment. Will update new photos in another months time.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

And one's 100 quid more seems a waste of cash


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Great Effort, your correction looks superb that have could have been a post on its own.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Subc said:


> Great Effort, your correction looks superb that have could have been a post on its own.


I agree correction looks fantastic.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive been interested in how AG compares to more expensive waxes. Cheers for the comparison.:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wonderful idea, I can't wait for the updates.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I agree correction looks fantastic.


+1:thumb:


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the comments on the correction :thumb:



NMH said:


> Ive been interested in how AG compares to more expensive waxes. Cheers for the comparison.:thumb:


AG HD was the first I ever bought and have been really pleased with it on my own car.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hd wax is the 1st proper wax ive bought and i think its fab!

Looks great, easy to go on and off, stunning beading.Good price online which will last years!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Subscribed.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

rs_si said:


> Thank you for the comments on the correction :thumb:
> 
> AG HD was the first I ever bought and have been really pleased with it on my own car.


This is the first and only wax ive used and another chap did a comparison a while back on a van i think and sectioned it off and trialled different waxes....AG came out favourably on that too.....Can't find the thread though so its great you've done this one.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great review lets hope no one spoils the thread as it seems you are giving them a fair chance


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great review lets hope no one spoils the thread as it seems you are giving them a fair chance


how would anyone spoil it?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great review lets hope no one spoils the thread as it seems you are giving them a fair chance


Spill the beans :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

what is the plan for the panel over the months? are you washing or left standing with the dirt still on. As water behaviour of a dirty panel isn't a true reflection. Is the test purely in durability and water behaviour? as you've not mentioned application, finish etc

I own both so have my own conclusions to this test, will be interesting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> what is the plan for the panel over the months? are you washing or left standing with the dirt still on. As water behaviour of a dirty panel isn't a true reflection. Is the test purely in durability and water behaviour? as you've not mentioned application, finish etc
> 
> I own both so have my own conclusions to this test, will be interesting to hear your thoughts.


The panel was left and not touched for a month. I then washed it with Dodo Wax Safe Wash and simply rinsed it to get the beading pics.

The test is for durability so will keep doing this every month until the first one fails.

I found no difference in terms of application although the desire smelt really nice compared to the HD which doesn't really smell.

I couldn't see a noticeable difference in looks/finish although I honestly never can. I sometimes find myself wondering why people have more than one wax in their collection.

I like keeping it simply by just having one wax which at the moment is the Autoglym. This test may dictate if next time I splash out on a £100+ wax as a replacement.


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

Interesting - will keep an eye on this - good work!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I think in some cases there is brand snobery as in cars. Autoglym is a brand widely available even in Supermarkets so some may view it as a brand for everyone including Joe Soap whereas the top end stuff is only available in certain outlets, a bit like comparing where you could buy a Ford or a Ferrari.
The fact of the mater is Autoglym have been doing what they have been doing for a very long time & a lot of R&D goes into their products so I would say in general terms for a lot of stuff Autoglym is as good as you need.
Some of the more expensive sealants will be better as AG don't venture there.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

interesting


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Interesting...... Thanks for taking the time to do this.
Was desire one of the limited edition or the non-limited limited edition?


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

subscribed.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

NMH said:


> This is the first and only wax ive used and another chap did a comparison a while back on a van i think and sectioned it off and trialled different waxes....AG came out favourably on that too.....Can't find the thread though so its great you've done this one.


Heres the thread I was talking about.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=wax+test


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

NMH said:


> Heres the thread I was talking about.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=wax+test


Yes, I pretty much bought HD wax based on this review too. He also done a sealant test where AG EGP came out good.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85205&highlight=Wax+test

Another mini test I started was AG HD wax vs AG EGP. Pics are not amazing so wasn't worthy of full write up.



















HD Wax is on the left side of picture. EGP on the right.

This is after washing 3 weeks later...










Not continuing this test as like to use DoDo Red Mist after a maintenance wash. My conclusion was that EGP is better at sheeting the water off. EGP is also quicker to apply. Both products are worthy of any collection though!


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

UPDATE TIME

WE ARE NOW AT TWO FULL MONTHS SINCE APPLICATION










Washed with Dodo Wax Safe Wash










Rinsed open ended hose



















Desire




























HD Wax




























For some reason I'm wanting the HD Wax to do as well as the £100+ desire. Still too early to say which offers best durability/water behaviour. Lets see what next month brings....


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great thread...I also have AG HD Wax also wondered what would be a benefits of buying a wax that's 3x's the cost of HD .


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It is difficult to tell them apart... at the one month stage I would have said HD had the tighter beading, and this still seems to be the case but only very slightly... I am looking not just at the fact beads are there, but the formation of the beads in terms of uniformity of shape. Comparing both sides, I'd suggest the Desire beads here are a bit loose and less regular and less high than the HD beads. 

Also, the larger pool of standing water on the Desire side raises a slight eyebrow for me, had I seen that on my car, I'd be looking to apply a fresh layer of wax despite the protection still be evident to a degree.

Be interesting to see this continue


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

desire seems to have more on the pik were you opened hosed it compared to hd


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

im backing HD here, all the way


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> It is difficult to tell them apart... at the one month stage I would have said HD had the tighter beading, and this still seems to be the case but only very slightly... I am looking not just at the fact beads are there, but the formation of the beads in terms of uniformity of shape. Comparing both sides, I'd suggest the Desire beads here are a bit loose and less regular and less high than the HD beads.
> 
> Also, the larger pool of standing water on the Desire side raises a slight eyebrow for me, had I seen that on my car, I'd be looking to apply a fresh layer of wax despite the protection still be evident to a degree.
> 
> Be interesting to see this continue


I raised an eyebrow too  That water did run off soon after I took the photo however the HD definitely had quicker sheeting after the open ended hose rinse.


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Think I'm gonna buy he wax after seeing this test! Was about too buy desire possibly


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Interesting thread.I love these david and goliath tests :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Good post this :0)


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great read this.


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

It's now roughly 3 months since application.

Here is the panel



Washed with Dodo Wax Safe Wash



Open end hose rinse



I think this has got to the point where personally I'd want to be reapplying a new LSP.

Here is a video for my grand finale

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=b1fZPPKkGao&feature=plcp

My thoughts are they are both great waxes. Both were easy to apply and remove so the winner has to be HD wax purely due to price.

Thanks for watching


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Ideally wanted to embed the you tube clip in my post. Anyone know how? I've been trying for ages!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good test! Unsurprising outcome really.. As Ive been saying no-one gets 6 months durability from a wax lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great test, shows the durability of the products very well.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

rs_si said:


> Ideally wanted to embed the you tube clip in my post. Anyone know how? I've been trying for ages!


Go to YouTube, copy the URL of the video you want from the address bar.

Then when you write your post paste in this link and it will be in a player


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I'm new to this detailing lark but Damn! Do I really have to take my car to bits to get a decent finish???


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

Makalu said:


> I'm new to this detailing lark but Damn! Do I really have to take my car to bits to get a decent finish???


Well, how else are you supposed to clean the _inside_ of the panels!!!!???


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

andystevens said:


> I think in some cases there is brand snobery as in cars. Autoglym is a brand widely available even in Supermarkets so some may view it as a brand for everyone including Joe Soap whereas the top end stuff is only available in certain outlets, a bit like comparing where you could buy a Ford or a Ferrari.
> The fact of the mater is Autoglym have been doing what they have been doing for a very long time & a lot of R&D goes into their products so I would say in general terms for a lot of stuff Autoglym is as good as you need.
> Some of the more expensive sealants will be better as AG don't venture there.


Completely agree with this and in my opinion this test only confirms it. If anyone saw the facilities at AG hq you would think they make nuclear bombs not car care! We stock, test and sell all car care and always promote autoglym heavily. It's great value and does exactly what it's meant too, it's a shame so many detailers feel the need to try and stand out simply by using an expensive brand.

Another test for some other like minded products would be good, tyre dressings and gels are another controversial subject lol!


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I`m bit confused about results of this test.. 

You applied both LSP`s to test panel which did stand at your own yard whole time, right?

Someone mentioned that you can`t get 3+ durability from wax?

I totally disagree with this.

In my durability test at last winter, i used my daily driver in harsh Finnish winter condition. There was many different LSP`s and AG HD Wax was one of those. Alone SRP+AG HD Wax did survive from 152 days, almost 8000 miles and 13 washes.
I wonder, what did happends in this Desire vs. AG HD test? How did you get only 3 months..?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I never get more than 3 months.

That's following a full decontamination and pre-wax cleaner

I daily drive my car and do hundreds of miles a month. The most durable wax I have tried is Collinite 476s which does the 2 and a half to 3 months.

After that beading goes all horrible but I wax more like every 3-4 washes (which ends up being generally once a fortnight) 

That's just me of course, as you have obviously found out others may be different.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I never get more than 3 months.
> 
> That's following a full decontamination and pre-wax cleaner
> 
> ...


Collinite 476s was in my test too. It was as good as AG HD Wax.
I think your problem might be wrong washing methods? Are you sure that u use wax-safe shampoos and pre-wash products with right dilutions?
I can get almost 2 and a half to 3 months durability example with Optimum Car wax, which is known by it's poor durability...


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes I use wax-safe shampoos. And my methods are fine.

Most of the time I rinse down (on my own car) otherwise I use BH Autofoam in a hand sprayer


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

I get at least 3 months gloss and beading from ag hd wax everytime. Been using it on 3 different cars for the last 3 years. I do agree how good the surface is before application and how you wash it makes a big difference. I was mine every week with neutral shampoo before any nasty traffic film has a chance to attack!


----------

